# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > خزانة ملابسي >  الملابس البيضاء

## الوسادة

*
الملابس البيضاء من أكثر أنواع الملابس صعوبة فى تنظيفها وعودة البياض إلى نصاعة الأول عند الشراء، لذا قررنا عمل هذا الموضوع لمساعدتك على الحفاظ على بياض ملابسك لأطول فترة ممكنة.





تعاني الكثير من النساء من مشكلات البقع على الثياب البيضاء، وعدم القدرة على إزالتها حتى مع مساحيق الغسيل الجيدة والغالية الثمن ولكن ومع تجربتي الشخصية اكتشفت طريقة تنظيف الثياب البيضاء بدون تعبٍ أو عناء:


- اولاً عليك نقع الثياب البيضاء بالماءالفاتر مع القليل من مسحوق الغسيل وسائل الجلي لمدةٍ لاتقل عن ثلاث ساعات
- ثانياً افركي الغسيل الأبيض وخصوصاً مكان تواجد البقع
- إن كان الغسيل من الثياب الداخلية القطنية ولم ينظف بالفرك قومي بغليه على الغاز مع دواء الغسيل وسائل الجلي وبعدها قومي بوضعه في الغسالة 
- إن كان الغسيل من الثياب البيضاء الغير داخلية اعيدي نقعها بالماء الساخن ودواء الغسيل وافركيها جيداً
- يمكنك وضع القليل من الكلوركس على البقع فقط في حال عدم نظافتها، ولكن حاذري من الإصفرار
- يمكنك أن تنقعي الغسيل بالفانش مع دواء الغسيل



تجفيف الملابس البيضاء



يفضل أن يتم نشرها أثناء سطوع الشمس لأنها تخرج أشعة تزيدها بياضا، ولكن يجب أن تنتبهي هنا إلى لصقية المعلومات الموجودة على الملابس والتي قد توصي بتجفيف الملابس بعيدا عن ضوء الشمس المباشر، والأفضل هنا نشرها لتجف في ضوء النهار فقط، مع الحذر من تخزين الملابس البيضاء لفترات طويلة دون التعرض للهواء، لان ذلك قد يعرضها للاصفرار.


البقع في الملابس البيضاء



قد يظن البعض أن وجود بقع فى الملابس البيضاء يجعلها غير صالحة للارتداء مرة ثانية ولا نعلم أن لكل بقعة طريقة لإزالتها وعودة البياض مرة أخرى إلى ملابسنا.
فالملصقة قومي بتفتيتها بواسطة الكحول ثم افركيها بالماء والصابون.
بويا الأحذية قومي بتفتيتها بواسطة التربنتين ثم افركيها بالماء والصابون.
تغيير في اللون قومي بغليها بالماء وقشور البيض.
الشمع أزليه بحذر بواسطة سكين ثم قومي بكيها مع منديل من كلا جانبي قطعة الملابس بدرجة حرارة منخفضة.
حرق طفيف قومي بغمرها بأكسيد الهيدروجين غير المركز أو قومي باستخدام سائل كاليا
العلكة ضعي قطعة اللباس في الثلاجة أو ضعي عليها مكعبات من الثلج بعد فترة قصيرة يمكنك إزالتها بواسطة سكين أو بواسطة الأظافر.*

----------


## &روان&

مممممممممممممم معلومات حلوة خلص رح خلي ماما تقرأ الموضوع 
 يسلمو وسادة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

معلومات حلوة ومفيدة 
يسلمو هدولة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

معلومات رووووووووووووووعه مشكورة 
 :SnipeR (27):

----------

